# Fishing map



## Matic (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

It's been my dream for a while now to be able to find myself anywhere in the world, as all of us do from time to time, and be able to find local fishing knowledge instantly. The latest idea on how to achieve that is a worldwide fishing map where anyone can post what, when and how the caught on a map of the world, so that in time, we can build a database of local knowledge open to anyone. Hopefully someday when you find yourself with a couple of hours to kill on a business/family/school trip, you can spend them fishing a new location, maybe even with a new method you've never heard of before. The reason I'm posting this on your forum is that I've always wanted to fish in florida and it seems like a good place to start.

So is this something anyone would use, if not to contribute to, at least to learn form?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

30 24 14
087 13 37

guarantee fish

:thumbup:

welcome to the pensacola fishing forum


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

welcome to the forum, i would definitely do that, need to set something up like a macro or something to validate the spots based on how many different people have reported heavy activity from the same species there, like our yak friends hammering the redfish all winter at pensacola bay's 3 mile bridge.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Matic said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been my dream for a while now to be able to find myself anywhere in the world, as all of us do from time to time, and be able to find local fishing knowledge instantly. The latest idea on how to achieve that is a worldwide fishing map where anyone can post what, when and how the caught on a map of the world, so that in time, we can build a database of local knowledge open to anyone. Hopefully someday when you find yourself with a couple of hours to kill on a business/family/school trip, you can spend them fishing a new location, maybe even with a new method you've never heard of before. The reason I'm posting this on your forum is that I've always wanted to fish in florida and it seems like a good place to start.
> 
> So is this something anyone would use, if not to contribute to, at least to learn form?


welcome the the PFF. If this tool/map/site existed, there would be no fish at these spots. Just a bunch of boats/fishermen...


----------



## Matic (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I understand your concern Realtor and I have given it some thought before, but are there really secret spots where a bunch of sport fisherman could just catch everything that swims? If you do know of such a spot, please do not reveal it, nobody wants to fish to disappear, but people share their success stories and where they happened on forums like this one all the time, it's just not organized geographically.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I would never post exact locations of any of my catches. Don't know of anyone that would.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

agreed sniper, i would just say to shade or indicate general areas, like for instance 3 mile bridge, shade it out about .5 mile to each side and indicate the frequency and species of fish caught there. its not gonna give up anyones spots, same story with the mass. or the corner of the navy base off of 631.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

It happens on Google Earth now, just not to a great extent. If it was free I don't see how it would need to be validated. Something like instagram where people took a picture of their fish, or their spot and geo tagged it. Load it up on a server and have it displayed in GE.

The technology is here, the knowledge available, the issue at least for bottom fishers is getting anyone to give up a spot. Somedays I think folks would give up their dogs, kids and spouses before they would give up the lat lon of fishing spot LoL

Anyway, it would be a cool app, but I'm not sure if you'd get anyone to play -- maybe if it were a subscription service and you had to put X number of spots in to unlock various levels of data.

Good Luck


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They sell maps like that in stores that give general areas to find fish, but giving up exact ledges, holes, gps numbers, ect. that people have been fishing their entire lifes to find just isn't going to happen. It takes a lot of time and money to find spots like that and the ones that can consistantly put quality fish in the boat are usually guides that do it everyday and need to keep them secret to make a living. I've seen what happens to spots like that once a commercial boat shoots his laser at you, a month later there will be nothing.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know of anybody who would do that. I've given my numbers out to three or four people.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

if you say so rick, i dont know how we catch anything on the mass according to that theory, or the bridges for that matter, or the corner of 631, theres plenty of times during this fall that you could almost walk across the bay on all the boats packed in there and we still catch fish, i can see this being the case with a pond or river spot but not out in the bays and gulf, fish dont have homes, they dont have a bed time, they go where theres food and shelter and proper water temp, heck sometimes people fishing a spot will bring fish to it just because there is bait in the water.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

nextstep said:


> 30 24 14
> 087 13 37
> 
> guarantee fish
> ...


I see what you did there, spot on!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> I see what you did there, spot on!


I was guessing Joe Pattis


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Seems like a good idea


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I can see sharing techniques, but I'm never giving out exact spots.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

It's an interesting idea. I like it.

I give out a lot of number and also catch a lot of flak from charter boat captains and old-timers. Not many fisermen out there willing to give away their hard earned numbers. I don't fish and have thousands of numbers, so it is no big deal to me.

Yes. Sport fisherman can and do decimate spots in our area every year.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

nextstep said:


> 30 24 14
> 087 13 37
> 
> guarantee fish
> ...


Yep all the Wahoo's you want!


----------



## Matic (Dec 12, 2012)

So this is what I would call a mixed reaction. I understand people don't want to reveal their favorite fishing spots, but I count on people like me, who rarely fish the same spot twice. In order for such a map to work it only needs some of the fishermen to report on some of the spots they fish, especially when they try somewhere new and learn something new.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Map*

Why not just make it real-time so every catch is reported to a Central Computer as it happens with a 'red x' to mark the spot?

That way; the 'potlickers' could just sit back and wait until they saw multiple catches at given spots and could just 'motor' out and fish with no effort(or brain power) required.

We had a 'Pompano Posse' some years back even before the advent of the 'yell phone' where members would keep each other informed via 'Walkie-Talkie Radios where the fish were located and biting. It was very effective.

Most of us have gone to the Happy Fishing Grounds' where you never get 'skunked' :thumbsup: C2


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

I might not give up my fishing locations, but, I probably would try this tool a few times to see if it paid off. If a spot suggested by the tool paid off I might would then "Like" that spot. If nothing was caght I would "dislike" that spot. No wait, I got that backwards. I would "Like" the spots that did not pay off and "Dislike" the spots that had fish. ;>)


----------

